# Blood in mouse cage?



## fishygal (Jun 24, 2012)

Okay, so i was checking my mouses nest to see if she needed it to be changed. I then noticed some dried blood there. She is a young doe that has never been by a male mouse since she was a baby. I bought her the week she could be away from her mother. I just got a new mouse two days ago and she is possibly pregnant. She was in the nest before, and i have heard of pregnant mice bleeding, but i don't think she was in there long enough, and i didn't notice it yesterday when she was in there. (Their cages are separated) Maple (young doe) seemed fine when i checked her over. No scratches, no teeth/claws missing, and then i checked Teddy (new doe) and she was fine too. Does anyone have any idea what happened? They aren't together so they couldn't have fought!! I don't know what happened. Can someone help me please?!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have no idea but wanted to ask why they are separated? Mice especially females are very social animals that require company.


----------

